# What’s YOUR rating?



## IERide

After reading a few other threads where other drivers mention their ratings (from 4.58 to 4.96) it got me wondering what most drivers’ ratings are.. I know, i know “ratings dont matter”, so no need to post that.. I’m just curious..
I still have a few 1’s or 2’s hanging on from my first few rides, but i am currently at a 4.84.. most weekly reports have me at 5.0 or 4.9 ... Once those old/bad ratings drop out, i plan to average 5.10 ! 

So, what’s YOUR rating??


----------



## Cableguynoe

Ratings don't matter, unless you're under 4.9


----------



## Cklw




----------



## Juggalo9er

4.96


----------



## Bazinga57

4.93


----------



## chitown73




----------



## SweetwaterJPA

4.96. If you are under 4.8 you need to re-evaluate what you are doing to get lower ratings. I don’t give mints or do anything special. Be polite and get your Pax safely to their destination. Ok some pax will low rate for stupid reasons but most pax will give 5 star for a pleasant, no drama ride. Simple as that.


----------



## Rakos

I can be a very bad monkey...8>)

Rakos


----------



## KD_LA

IERide said:


> I know, i know "ratings dont matter", so no need to post that


Ratings do matter, and for more than one reason.


----------



## Surgeio




----------



## Cableguynoe

chitown73 said:


> View attachment 206594


Dang that's a lot of unrated trips.



Rakos said:


> I can be a very bad monkey...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 206613
> 
> View attachment 206611


I'm very disappointed Rakos


----------



## Saltyoldman




----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

4.72. But I drive only drunkshift.


----------



## Saltyoldman

Cableguynoe said:


> Ratings don't matter, unless you're under 4.9
> 
> View attachment 206579


Why are you hiding total trips?


----------



## KD_LA

Cableguynoe said:


> Dang that's a lot of unrated trips.


That's one of the things I hate about ratings. I'm at 4.93 right now but less than 40% of the riders I get stuck with bother to rate me-- which means the one inconsiderate paxhole who brings me down for no good reason ensures that I stay down for quite a while.

The problem is that most people just can't be bothered to rate their driver. Once the driver shows up, the rider's app is no longer needed and they close it. And even though it may pop up asking the next time they open their app, again, most can't be bothered.

I'm forced by my app to rate riders. Riders ought to be forced as well.


----------



## jgiun1




----------



## Mista T

4.91-4.92 Uber

4.77-4.97 Lyft, currently 4.88


----------



## Rakos

In my defense....

I drive lottsa drunks...

And I don't put up with crap...

As well as some others...8>)

Rakos


----------



## evil




----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

4.70 (4.68 earlier this week)

90 rated trips


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends




----------



## Donshonda




----------



## CJfrom619




----------



## just_say_no_pool

Lyft I range between 4.92 to 4.97. Uber I've been stuck at 4.88. I drive mostly for lyft.


----------



## KD_LA

IERide said:


> After reading a few other threads where other drivers mention their ratings (from 4.58 to 4.96) it got me wondering what most drivers' ratings are.. I know, i know "ratings dont matter", so no need to post that.. I'm just curious..
> I still have a few 1's or 2's hanging on from my first few rides, but i am currently at a 4.84.. most weekly reports have me at 5.0 or 4.9 ... Once those old/bad ratings drop out, i plan to average 5.10 !
> 
> So, what's YOUR rating??


I wonder if you should have done this in the form of a survey... to graphically see the distribution of ratings.

I figured out a nice spread of ranges to use for a survey just now, but if I start a new thread people will be like  not again!


----------



## StickShiftUber

4.83 128/280


----------



## Transporter_011

Not sure how yall are able to post these from your phone (I have android if anyone wants to give me some tips )

Lifetime Trips: 680
Rated trips: 449
5-star ratings: 423
Rating: 4.92

Not sure if that's good or not but I think the average rating for my area is 4.76 or something like that. Granted I only do uber black/SUV as a supplemental thing and most of my business is corporate direct bill.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Rakos said:


> In my defense....
> 
> I drive lottsa drunks...
> 
> And I don't put up with crap...
> 
> As well as some others...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 206644


Rackos got balls.
I want to know the real Rackos behind the monkey.


----------



## Rockocubs

4.85 384 rated


----------



## Rakos

JTTwentySeven said:


> Rackos got balls.
> I want to know the real Rackos behind the monkey.


I been with my current (this) wife...

For 18 years...8>O

And she still doesn't know me...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Ribak




----------



## Julescase




----------



## Ribak

Julescase said:


> View attachment 206833


I had a feeling you would have a high rating. You appear to take this very seriously.



Cableguynoe said:


> Ratings don't matter, unless you're under 4.9
> 
> View attachment 206579


Say it ain't so Noe. The pax who gave the 1 star is a first class loser. Great rating!!!!


----------



## Julescase

Ribak said:


> I had a feeling you would have a high rating. You appear to take this very seriously.


Lololol

I'm just a great pretender - all my pax think I love 'em.


----------



## Ribak

Rakos said:


> I can be a very bad monkey...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 206613
> 
> View attachment 206611


Very surprising. You will always be a perfect 5.0 in my book.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum




----------



## jgiun1

Transporter_011 said:


> Not sure how yall are able to post these from your phone (I have android if anyone wants to give me some tips )
> 
> Lifetime Trips: 680
> Rated trips: 449
> 5-star ratings: 423
> Rating: 4.92
> 
> Not sure if that's good or not but I think the average rating for my area is 4.76 or something like that. Granted I only do uber black/SUV as a supplemental thing and most of my business is corporate direct bill.


On iPhone you Press the power off button and home screen exactly at the same time and it will screen shot whatever you have up displayed on your phone screen at the time. It's a bit tricky on an Android phone, but you'll get a hang of it....once you hear a picture click noise you did it right and usually it saves to your photo album.

It's different on new operating systems but 
here's a link for every android phone:

https://www.greenbot.com/article/2825064/android/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-your-android-phone.html


----------



## thatridesharegirl

5.0 on Lyft












Cableguynoe said:


> Ratings don't matter, unless you're under 4.9
> 
> View attachment 206579


How come my percentages are better than yours but I'm rated lower? Makes no sense.


----------



## Transporter_011

Testing..


----------



## Ribak

thatridesharegirl said:


> 5.0 on Lyft
> 
> How come my percentages are better than yours but I'm rated lower? Makes no sense.


Good job on LYFT. There are two possible reason for your ratings being lower than Noe's

1) You are female. Thus, your pay and ratings will be lower than your male counterparts.
2) You overall number or rides and rated trips is lower than Noe's, thus mathematically explaining the delta in percentages.


----------



## Cableguynoe

thatridesharegirl said:


> How come my percentages are better than yours but I'm rated lower? Makes no sense.


Can you name 3 things on Uber that make sense?


Ribak said:


> There are two possible reason for your ratings being lower than Noe's
> 
> 1) You are female. Thus, your pay and ratings will be lower than your male counterparts.
> .


Ha!

This could be true.


----------



## KD_LA

Cableguynoe said:


> Can you name 3 things on Uber that make sense?


1) You need a car.
2) You need insurance.
3) You need... uhm... okay you got me


----------



## upyouruber

Cableguynoe said:


> Ratings don't matter, unless you're under 4.9
> 
> View attachment 206579


'Noe, you are such a Brownnoser!



Rakos said:


> I can be a very bad monkey...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 206613
> 
> View attachment 206611


Do you still give out free poo throws and bananas?


----------



## MadePenniesToday

430 lifetime trips on Uber with 171 rated. 41 lifetime trips on Lyft.


----------



## upyouruber

IERide said:


> After reading a few other threads where other drivers mention their ratings (from 4.58 to 4.96) it got me wondering what most drivers' ratings are.. I know, i know "ratings dont matter", so no need to post that.. I'm just curious..
> I still have a few 1's or 2's hanging on from my first few rides, but i am currently at a 4.84.. most weekly reports have me at 5.0 or 4.9 ... Once those old/bad ratings drop out, i plan to average 5.10 !
> 
> So, what's YOUR rating??


4.??


----------



## Rakos

upyouruber said:


> 'Noe, you are such a Brownnoser!













upyouruber said:


> Do you still give out free poo throws and bananas?


YES...butt...

The bar has been raised...

The level of banter...

has reached epic levels...

So now you really need...

To hit one out of the park...8>O

Butt...I have confidence in your ability...

To sling shiit with the best of them...

So it's just a matter of time...8>)

Rakos








PS. I have high hopes that you will win the Golden Poo award this year...8>)


----------



## Gingerbeard

I live in a nice city, I have about another five 1-3 stars that are about to roll over from my first 100 rides before I learned the ropes of the game.


----------



## Ribak

Gingerbeard said:


> I live in a nice city, I have about another five 1-3 stars that are about to roll over from my first 100 rides before I learned the ropes of the game.


Very impressive for so many late night trips. I say this because those Pax tend to be the toughest to get five stars from. Thus, you have exceptionally good stats.


----------



## Rakos

Gingerbeard said:


> I live in a nice city, I have about another five 1-3 stars that are about to roll over from my first 100 rides before I learned the ropes of the game.


Hey Redbeard..

You are missing some 2*s and 3*s...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Gingerbeard

Ribak said:


> Very impressive for so many late night trips. I say this because those Pax tend to be the toughest to get five stars from. Thus, you have exceptionally good stats.


Thanks mate. I agree, night driving is a risk to your rating, but it's manageable. I wanted to share some tips into the less known tips thread but I'm cautious being a new member.

In any case, number one reason is that I do live in mostly polite, laid back city.



Rakos said:


> Hey Redbeard..
> 
> You are missing some 2*s and 3*s...8>)
> 
> Rakos


I earned those 2's and 3's (probably more than my 1*s) but percentage wise they are under the 0.5 percent threshold to show up in the stats.


----------



## Ribak

Gingerbeard said:


> Thanks mate. I agree, night driving is a risk to your rating, but it's manageable. I wanted to share some tips into the less known tips thread but I'm cautious being a new member.
> 
> In any case, number one reason is that I do live in mostly polite, laid back city.
> 
> I earned those 2's and 3's (probably more than my 1*s) but percentage wise they are under the 0.5 percent threshold to show up in the stats.


Please do share your tips on nighttime driving. You have 400 late night rides under your belt and I would most definitely like about any pointers you may have.


----------



## Mista T

MadePenniesToday said:


> 430 lifetime trips on Uber with 171 rated. 41 lifetime trips on Lyft.


Man, I have more under-5s than you have 5s. I must be doing something wrong. Or right....

Lol


----------



## Mr Jinx

4.88


----------



## backcountryrez

I have deserved a 1* or five.


----------



## wk1102

Depending upon what phone...

Either volume down and power at the same time it the home button and power at the same time.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Ribak said:


> Good job on LYFT. There are two possible reason for your ratings being lower than Noe's
> 
> 1) You are female. Thus, your pay and ratings will be lower than your male counterparts.
> 2) You overall number or rides and rated trips is lower than Noe's, thus mathematically explaining the delta in percentages.


1) Sure. Whatever. Statistically speaking, yes. But when you look at the percentage breakdowns and understand how ratings are calculated, mathematically what I pointed out makes no sense. We're talking about a simple mathematical calculation.
2) I love that you automatically assume that I have less experience than Noe. That's simply not true. I have both thousands more total rides than Noe and at least a thousand more rated trips.


----------



## Cableguynoe

thatridesharegirl said:


> 2) I love that you automatically assume that I have less experience than Noe. That's simply not true. I have both thousands more total rides than Noe and at least a thousand more rated trips.


It's so freakin hot every time you mention my name!!!!


----------



## UberPyro




----------



## bigdaddybondo

4.96


----------



## Adieu

4.8 - 4.9 lyft
4.62 fuber


----------



## Cdub2k

It's all luck IMO. I am kind and polite and talkative to those who which to be. I keep my car clean inside and out. I have a 4.82.
I don't play offensive music or blast my music. I have 766 trips but only 345 ratings with 307 of them being 5 star. So basically only 45% of people rated me. And best believe the 55% who did not rate me were satisfied customers but some people either will rate you poorly or not rate you at all. So basically the only grade you will get from these people are an F or an ungraded paper if you get everything right. They look for something wrong and if they don't find it they say oh well no tip or no rating and go about their day.

Then you get people who down rate you just because you tell them that they can't break rules in your car. For example alcohol in the vehicle. People come here to New Orleans and lose their mind. Orleans parish is lax about certain alcohol laws but the law is still on the books. You cannot have open container in the car. Limo services and Party Buses have set aside rules that allow that but not rideshare companies. I don't want to be the party pooper but I am not going to sit here and allow drunk PAX to finish their last drink in my car and more than likely spill it in my car when I hit a bump or drop it when they pass out AND put me at risk of getting an open alcohol ticket if I get pulled over from a Cop who wants to inflict pain on a Uber driver.

PAX don't care. If you tell them No to anything expect a bad rating especially a drunk irrational brat. Heck if you tell them yes to everything they still might down vote you if you didn't kiss their ____ enough during their 10 minute ride $5 ride. ALSO, some people might down vote you simply because you didn't rate them 5 stars. They can easily see that you rated them poorly simply because Drivers have to instantly rate them after the trip is complete to end the trip. Smart PAX's know this and they'll get out of the car they know they just got done acting a fool in and check to see whether their rating goes up or down. IF it goes down they know that it was you who did it and they'll return the favor instantly even if you was polite to them and put up with them. It doesn't matter.

I also got a 1 star rating from a lady who I told I could not take her to other locations unless she updated the app with the added stops. She told me other Uber drivers never have required that. Well I told her this is the policy. We were right outside the completed Trip area and I told her Uber might send me another trip because technically I am done with this trip. She basically told me to buzz off and that she's about to go inside and get a few things and that I can take her back home when she comes back. She was very rude and very authoritative treating me like I was one of her little kids she can boss around. After she left I completed the trip, gave her a 1 star and turned off my app so that I can write a detailed complaint to Uber. About an hour later I received a 1 star rating.

Like I said at the beginning of this little rant. It's all luck. If you get assigned someone unreasonable you can say good bye to your little 4.96 rating. If you get several PAX who are mean spirited you'll be in the 4.8's in no time and 500 trips is a lot for part time drivers like myself. If you get a PAX who will down vote you just because you just down voted them say good bye to your 4.9+ rating. And now you will get into the habit of giving 5 star to everybody just out of fear of retaliation. That is a system problem that needs to be addressed probably in a different more official complaint forum.


----------



## UberLaLa

Cdub2k said:


> It's all luck IMO. I am kind and polite and talkative to those who which to be. I keep my car clean inside and out. I have a 4.82.
> I don't play offensive music or blast my music. I have 766 trips but only 345 ratings with 307 of them being 5 star.* So basically only 45% of people rated me. And best believe the 55% who did not rate me were satisfied customers but some people either will rate you poorly or not rate you at all.* So basically the only grade you will get from these people are an F or an ungraded paper if you get everything right. They look for something wrong and if they don't find it they say oh well no tip or no rating and go about their day.
> 
> Then you get people who down rate you just because you tell them that they can't break rules in your car. For example alcohol in the vehicle. People come here to New Orleans and lose their mind. Orleans parish is lax about certain alcohol laws but the law is still on the books. You cannot have open container in the car. Limo services and Party Buses have set aside rules that allow that but not rideshare companies. I don't want to be the party pooper but I am not going to sit here and allow drunk PAX to finish their last drink in my car and more than likely spill it in my car when I hit a bump or drop it when they pass out AND put me at risk of getting an open alcohol ticket if I get pulled over from a Cop who wants to inflict pain on a Uber driver.
> 
> PAX don't care. If you tell them No to anything expect a bad rating especially a drunk irrational brat. Heck if you tell them yes to everything they still might down vote you if you didn't kiss their ____ enough during their 10 minute ride $5 ride. ALSO, some people might down vote you simply because you didn't rate them 5 stars. They can easily see that you rated them poorly simply because Drivers have to instantly rate them after the trip is complete to end the trip. Smart PAX's know this and they'll get out of the car they know they just got done acting a fool in and check to see whether their rating goes up or down. IF it goes down they know that it was you who did it and they'll return the favor instantly even if you was polite to them and put up with them. It doesn't matter.
> 
> I also got a 1 star rating from a lady who I told I could not take her to other locations unless she updated the app with the added stops. She told me other Uber drivers never have required that. Well I told her this is the policy. We were right outside the completed Trip area and I told her Uber might send me another trip because technically I am done with this trip. She basically told me to buzz off and that she's about to go inside and get a few things and that I can take her back home when she comes back. She was very rude and very authoritative treating me like I was one of her little kids she can boss around. After she left I completed the trip, gave her a 1 star and turned off my app so that I can write a detailed complaint to Uber. About an hour later I received a 1 star rating.
> 
> Like I said at the beginning of this little rant. It's all luck. If you get assigned someone unreasonable you can say good bye to your little 4.96 rating. If you get several PAX who are mean spirited you'll be in the 4.8's in no time and 500 trips is a lot for part time drivers like myself. If you get a PAX who will down vote you just because you just down voted them say good bye to your 4.9+ rating. And now you will get into the habit of giving 5 star to everybody just out of fear of retaliation. That is a system problem that needs to be addressed probably in a different more official complaint forum.


_Lovers hate to love & Haters love to hate..._


----------



## JMlyftuber

5 stars on Lyft and Uber, 1 All Star, 1 Excellent Driver. Only drove for two days though. I wonder how long before I get my first bad rating?


----------



## Cdub2k

UberLaLa said:


> _Lovers hate to love & Haters love to hate..._


 I'm not hating just speaking from experience. If you don't believe me just stand by you'll get your Uber cherry popped eventually. And once you do get screwed over make sure you slightly arch your back and make sure you provide the protection or you might even receive another 1 star for not making that a 5 Star experience


----------



## UberLaLa

Cdub2k said:


> I'm not hating just speaking from experience. If you don't believe me just stand by you'll get your Uber cherry popped eventually. And once you do get screwed over make sure you slightly arch your back and make sure you provide the protection or you might even receive another 1 star for not making that a 5 Star experience


Slow down there chile-pepper. Was talking 'bout the passengers...lol

I done been bent over almost 6k times!


----------



## OCJarvis

Me too Me too


----------



## TahitianBigKahuna

A little weighted as most people who don't have a decent rating with a reasonable about of trips won't post. IMO anything 4.90 or above is decent so long as you have at least 500 trips to average with. I'm a 4.93 average based on my last 500 trips. Another factor is the surge effect. For those that drive considerable surge time you will get tossed under the bus by many riders as they take their anger out on the driver rating. 

One thing I would like to see is a change in the algorithm. There should be some reward for having a high rating. Maybe something like the highest rated driver in a 1/2 mile radius gets the next up. This would give the better drivers more opportunities. This would be good for all parties, the driver, the rider and Uber. If there is no incentive why go the extra mile. I've always worked in a field where the best make the most ..... Uber should use their heads and figure this out. I have 3 jobs and depending on the date/time I make more money doing one over the other but when there are to many drivers (most with lower ratings than me) I turn off my app and go take a few orders from another job. One job I make an honest $25 per hour. If the night driving Uber doesn't have the possibility of matching that I turn off my app. When I'm working Uber at the right time/day I'll average $27 - $29. I do not live in a surge area


----------



## Doughie

Cdub2k said:


> It's all luck IMO. I am kind and polite and talkative to those who which to be. I keep my car clean inside and out. I have a 4.82.
> I don't play offensive music or blast my music. I have 766 trips but only 345 ratings with 307 of them being 5 star. So basically only 45% of people rated me. And best believe the 55% who did not rate me were satisfied customers but some people either will rate you poorly or not rate you at all. So basically the only grade you will get from these people are an F or an ungraded paper if you get everything right. They look for something wrong and if they don't find it they say oh well no tip or no rating and go about their day.
> 
> Then you get people who down rate you just because you tell them that they can't break rules in your car. For example alcohol in the vehicle. People come here to New Orleans and lose their mind. Orleans parish is lax about certain alcohol laws but the law is still on the books. You cannot have open container in the car. Limo services and Party Buses have set aside rules that allow that but not rideshare companies. I don't want to be the party pooper but I am not going to sit here and allow drunk PAX to finish their last drink in my car and more than likely spill it in my car when I hit a bump or drop it when they pass out AND put me at risk of getting an open alcohol ticket if I get pulled over from a Cop who wants to inflict pain on a Uber driver.
> 
> PAX don't care. If you tell them No to anything expect a bad rating especially a drunk irrational brat. Heck if you tell them yes to everything they still might down vote you if you didn't kiss their ____ enough during their 10 minute ride $5 ride. ALSO, some people might down vote you simply because you didn't rate them 5 stars. They can easily see that you rated them poorly simply because Drivers have to instantly rate them after the trip is complete to end the trip. Smart PAX's know this and they'll get out of the car they know they just got done acting a fool in and check to see whether their rating goes up or down. IF it goes down they know that it was you who did it and they'll return the favor instantly even if you was polite to them and put up with them. It doesn't matter.
> 
> I also got a 1 star rating from a lady who I told I could not take her to other locations unless she updated the app with the added stops. She told me other Uber drivers never have required that. Well I told her this is the policy. We were right outside the completed Trip area and I told her Uber might send me another trip because technically I am done with this trip. She basically told me to buzz off and that she's about to go inside and get a few things and that I can take her back home when she comes back. She was very rude and very authoritative treating me like I was one of her little kids she can boss around. After she left I completed the trip, gave her a 1 star and turned off my app so that I can write a detailed complaint to Uber. About an hour later I received a 1 star rating.
> 
> Like I said at the beginning of this little rant. It's all luck. If you get assigned someone unreasonable you can say good bye to your little 4.96 rating. If you get several PAX who are mean spirited you'll be in the 4.8's in no time and 500 trips is a lot for part time drivers like myself. If you get a PAX who will down vote you just because you just down voted them say good bye to your 4.9+ rating. And now you will get into the habit of giving 5 star to everybody just out of fear of retaliation. That is a system problem that needs to be addressed probably in a different more official complaint forum.


I got a retaliatory 1 star for leaving a 3 star on Lyft last weekend and included 4 items in the comment that is not supposed to be shared with the rider. I waited 23 hours and wrote " long wait, no booster seat, 7 passengers and wet seat". The wet seat was from a wet swimsuit under a kid's clothes. I dug a booster out of.my stow and go compartment and dealt with all of it politely and would have given 5 stars if a tip came through but 23 hours later the low rating was due. The next morning my rating dropped 4 points even though I had no other Lyft rides that day. A 4 point drop on Lyft equals a 1 star. Lyft support thought I was claiming damage for the wet seat so I suspect that they may have notified the rider of a problem. I don't know how it's possible to give a low rating without getting a low rating in return.

Lyft support said they would remove her rating but it's still pending after 5 days.


----------



## daveportney




----------



## upyouruber

IERide said:


> After reading a few other threads where other drivers mention their ratings (from 4.58 to 4.96) it got me wondering what most drivers' ratings are.. I know, i know "ratings dont matter", so no need to post that.. I'm just curious..
> I still have a few 1's or 2's hanging on from my first few rides, but i am currently at a 4.84.. most weekly reports have me at 5.0 or 4.9 ... Once those old/bad ratings drop out, i plan to average 5.10 !
> 
> So, what's YOUR rating??


My rating seems to hover around 4.8ish. Funny though it seems to increase the more that I tip "her" when it's over!



JMlyftuber said:


> 5 stars on Lyft and Uber, 1 All Star, 1 Excellent Driver. Only drove for two days though. I wonder how long before I get my first bad rating?


As soon as you say "Perfect pax and ride, I'll give them five stars." Then BAM, it hits you


----------



## Ribak

TahitianBigKahuna said:


> One thing I would like to see is a change in the algorithm. There should be some reward for having a high rating. Maybe something like the highest rated driver in a 1/2 mile radius gets the next up. This would give the better drivers more opportunities. This would be good for all parties, the driver, the rider and Uber. If there is no incentive why go the extra mile. I've always worked in a field where the best make the most ..... Uber should use their heads and figure this out.


The "reward" is in place but UBER will not publicly disclose it. A higher rated driver with a high acceptance and low cancellations is first is line for incoming "valuable" requests. The Algorithm takes into account complete historical pattern and not just 7 days. As a result the underperforming drivers will consistently refuse undesirable requests (pools, base rate, long travel, etc...) and then will complain about not getting any rides.



Cdub2k said:


> It's all luck IMO. I am kind and polite and talkative to those who which to be. I keep my car clean inside and out. I have a 4.82.
> I don't play offensive music or blast my music. I have 766 trips but only 345 ratings with 307 of them being 5 star. So basically only 45% of people rated me. And best believe the 55% who did not rate me were satisfied customers but some people either will rate you poorly or not rate you at all. So basically the only grade you will get from these people are an F or an ungraded paper if you get everything right. They look for something wrong and if they don't find it they say oh well no tip or no rating and go about their day.
> 
> Then you get people who down rate you just because you tell them that they can't break rules in your car. For example alcohol in the vehicle. People come here to New Orleans and lose their mind. Orleans parish is lax about certain alcohol laws but the law is still on the books. You cannot have open container in the car. Limo services and Party Buses have set aside rules that allow that but not rideshare companies. I don't want to be the party pooper but I am not going to sit here and allow drunk PAX to finish their last drink in my car and more than likely spill it in my car when I hit a bump or drop it when they pass out AND put me at risk of getting an open alcohol ticket if I get pulled over from a Cop who wants to inflict pain on a Uber driver.
> 
> PAX don't care. If you tell them No to anything expect a bad rating especially a drunk irrational brat. Heck if you tell them yes to everything they still might down vote you if you didn't kiss their ____ enough during their 10 minute ride $5 ride. ALSO, some people might down vote you simply because you didn't rate them 5 stars. They can easily see that you rated them poorly simply because Drivers have to instantly rate them after the trip is complete to end the trip. Smart PAX's know this and they'll get out of the car they know they just got done acting a fool in and check to see whether their rating goes up or down. IF it goes down they know that it was you who did it and they'll return the favor instantly even if you was polite to them and put up with them. It doesn't matter.
> 
> I also got a 1 star rating from a lady who I told I could not take her to other locations unless she updated the app with the added stops. She told me other Uber drivers never have required that. Well I told her this is the policy. We were right outside the completed Trip area and I told her Uber might send me another trip because technically I am done with this trip. She basically told me to buzz off and that she's about to go inside and get a few things and that I can take her back home when she comes back. She was very rude and very authoritative treating me like I was one of her little kids she can boss around. After she left I completed the trip, gave her a 1 star and turned off my app so that I can write a detailed complaint to Uber. About an hour later I received a 1 star rating.
> 
> Like I said at the beginning of this little rant. It's all luck. If you get assigned someone unreasonable you can say good bye to your little 4.96 rating. If you get several PAX who are mean spirited you'll be in the 4.8's in no time and 500 trips is a lot for part time drivers like myself. If you get a PAX who will down vote you just because you just down voted them say good bye to your 4.9+ rating. And now you will get into the habit of giving 5 star to everybody just out of fear of retaliation. That is a system problem that needs to be addressed probably in a different more official complaint forum.


Your rating % is in line with industry averages (40-45% of pax will rate drivers). You 4.82 is a result of your attitude towards Pax. Look at the ride from their point of view and you low ratings would be translated to high ones. Thus, you would be closer to 4.95 instead of 4.82. Luck plays a small part...very small.


----------



## robstv

Uber 311 rides, 166 rated, 4.97 rating.

Lyft 208 rides, 4.69 rating, yet never shows anything needing improvement, always good.. 

Plus Lyft riders tip 20% of the time, while Uber riders tip around 5% of the time. 
Ratings make no sense.


----------



## Mista T

robstv said:


> Uber 311 rides, 166 rated, 4.97 rating.
> 
> Lyft 208 rides, 4.69 rating, yet never shows anything needing improvement, always good..
> 
> Plus Lyft riders tip 20% of the time, while Uber riders tip around 5% of the time.
> Ratings make no sense.


Crazy, right? Worse ratings yet better tip % on Lyft. Only thing I can figure is because Lyft puts the tipping thing in the customers face after the ride.


----------



## Thedrivah89

I am currently at 5 stars. I have been driving for a month part time but I'm pushing myself to at least clock in more hours on my days off and after work. I travel up and down the California coast to drive and have met some awesome people.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Cdub2k said:


> If you tell them No to anything expect a bad rating


So true!
Mines:


----------



## CJfrom619

JMlyftuber said:


> 5 stars on Lyft and Uber, 1 All Star, 1 Excellent Driver. Only drove for two days though. I wonder how long before I get my first bad rating?


Won't be long.


----------



## JMlyftuber

CJfrom619 said:


> Won't be long.


Yep, I was driving Lyft yesterday when I was in my first auto accident since I started driving 20 years ago. Only minor scratches on rear bumper but pax said she was hurt so I called police and called Lyft. Pax refused treatment from first responders, wanted me to take her home even though I told her I'd like to call it a day and asked if she had someone else who could pick her up (police took over an hour to give the other driver a citation for reckless driving and explain to both of us the laws regarding the accident) she wanted me to finish the trip so I left it running and now my account is temporarily suspended while Lyft reviews photos of my car to determine that it's still drivable and my stars went from 5 to 4.8


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving




----------



## Big Wig !!!

From 4.7 to 4.61 in one week.


----------



## Mista T

Big Wig !!! said:


> From 4.7 to 4.61 in one week.


Lyft is crazy with those ratings.

A month and a half ago I was at 4.77

A month ago I was 4.94

2 weeks ago I was 4.81

Today I am 4.98

You just never know with Lyft pax.

-- side note, my Uber rating has fluctuated from 4.91 to 4.92 over the past 6 months. Nothing higher, nothing lower. --


----------



## Mr Jinx

I am at 4.89. A year or so ago, when I started. I got screwed up in the loop a little bit, I used to not drive hands free and I used to get a lot of retailation ratings because I only gave 5s to people who tipped. I was close to a 4.7. I am finally working out all of those bad ratings. I hope to be in the 4.9s in the next few weeks


----------



## drive4lyft69

KD_LA said:


> That's one of the things I hate about ratings. I'm at 4.93 right now but less than 40% of the riders I get stuck with bother to rate me-- which means the one inconsiderate paxhole who brings me down for no good reason ensures that I stay down for quite a while.
> 
> The problem is that most people just can't be bothered to rate their driver. Once the driver shows up, the rider's app is no longer needed and they close it. And even though it may pop up asking the next time they open their app, again, most can't be bothered.
> 
> I'm forced by my app to rate riders. Riders ought to be forced as well.


Totally agree!I just started with Uber, 33 rides, only 10 have rated, all 5 stars  Been doing Lyft 1 year,780 rides, 4.89. I WAS a 4.9, but 1 pax rated 4 and below, but marked all categories as good. Sigh


----------



## Uber's Guber

IERide said:


> So, what's YOUR rating??


Ratings don't matter until you get kicked off the platform. Then they really don't matter.....


----------



## KD_LA

Uber's Guber said:


> Ratings don't matter until you get kicked off the platform. Then they really don't matter.....


While there's no reason to obsess over one's ratings, there's also no reason to blindly ignore them and say they don't matter-- because they do matter. See the image below: Lyft even rubs it in your face in their Daily driver summary emails. Ratings below a certain point will lead to warnings, and prolonged low ratings risk deactivation. (_apparently_ 4.6 for Lyft & UberX, 4.7 for UberSELECT, and 4.8 for UberBLACK)

Your star ratings (along with your acceptance rate, cancellation rate, as well as how many minutes you've been online) _supposedly_ determine how long you wait before you get a ping. So far, I've seen many instances where it seems to be true. So bottom line: it matters.












drive4lyft69 said:


> Totally agree!I just started with Uber, 33 rides, only 10 have rated, all 5 stars  Been doing Lyft 1 year,780 rides, 4.89. I WAS a 4.9, but 1 pax rated 4 and below, but marked all categories as good. Sigh


And 13 days later, I'm still stuck at 4.93. Grant it, I've been sick several days and haven't driven as much as I wanted to, but, still stuck at 4.93.


----------



## drive4lyft69

KD_LA said:


> While there's no reason to obsess over one's ratings, there's also no reason to blindly ignore them and say they don't matter-- because they do matter. See the image below: Lyft even rubs it in your face in their Daily driver summary emails. Ratings below a certain point will lead to warnings, and prolonged low ratings risk deactivation. (_apparently_ 4.6 for Lyft & UberX, 4.7 for UberSELECT, and 4.8 for UberBLACK)
> 
> Your star ratings (along with your acceptance rate, cancellation rate, as well as how many minutes you've been online) _supposedly_ determine how long you wait before you get a ping. So far, I've seem many instances where it seems to be true. So bottom line: it matters.
> 
> View attachment 210520
> 
> 
> And 13 days later, I'm still stuck at 4.93. Grant it, I've been sick several days and haven't driven as much as I wanted to, but, still stuck at 4.93.


I'm grounded too, a twit backed into my car at a mall... Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Bazinga57

Ratings matter. It's a customer service job. You don't need to perseverate over it. Just work hard, be nice. Thoughtfulness helps.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> 4.70 (4.68 earlier this week)
> 
> 90 rated trips


Now at 4.72

391 lifetime trips, mainly nights
108 lifetime rated trips.

Was at 4.73 yesterday, then when I checked today it flashed 4.74 but immediately updated to 4.72.

Seems I'm one of the few drivers on the Boston forum who admits to caring about ratings. Even if I were 4.9+, I'd wish to be higher.

Not proud, but it is what it is, I am what I am...

4.7 on Lyft down quickly from 4.9.


----------



## Ribak




----------



## Unleaded

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> 4.70 (4.68 earlier this week)
> 
> 90 rated trips


We realize that we can't please everyone, but as long as we do our best each and every time, we will continue maintain and celebrate our own personal rating of 5.00 Stars each and every day we are out there moving those folks (who but and need our services) to move them from their Point A to their Point B! That is really what is most important. Keep On Keeping On. Never forget that "It Is What It Is!


----------



## CrankyNewbie

Hey pax, thanks for the stars! You guys are the BEST! Your sweet comments and badges and stars mean the world to me!

J/k

TIP ME, BIT***S


----------



## Hockeyplr

I wanted to test the ap, so my girlfriend was sitting next to me and requested an Uber. I got the call. Went to the store. She doesn't use uber much so she thought she has to hit the first star 5 times to give me a '5 star rated trip'. Nice start. Been good since but only 725 rides. Still a newbie.


----------



## UberLaLa

Hockeyplr said:


> View attachment 237246
> View attachment 237247
> I wanted to test the ap, so my girlfriend was sitting next to me and requested an Uber. I got the call. Went to the store. She doesn't use uber much so she thought she has to hit the first star 5 times to give me a '5 star rated trip'. Nice start. Been good since but only 725 rides. Still a newbie.


Clearly you are not handing out water & mints. Good job!


----------



## OCJarvis

As of today..


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

I'm still a five star man.


----------



## MsKia




----------



## Juggalo9er

I give everyone in this thread 5 stars
Please cash them in today


----------



## Rakos

If you have survived over 4 years...

You should receive a basketfull...

Of solid gold stars...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Pookie




----------



## Malone33

4.95


----------



## AuxCordTherapy

4.96 lyft
4.90 uber


----------



## Ribak

Getting close to 1500 5 stars. I cannot find a bank to accept the deposit. I guess I need to bring my cancellation rate down to zero.


----------



## george manousaridis

Rakos said:


> I can be a very bad monkey...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 206613
> 
> View attachment 206611


Rakos U legend....love ya work brother



Rakos said:


> If you have survived over 4 years...
> 
> You should receive a basketfull...
> 
> Of solid gold stars...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 243391


I wish I did Rakos...I received bananas

Here are my stats nothing exciting .


----------



## CarlWinslow

In my first 3 months my rating has went up and down:

5.0 
4.97
4.93
4.90
4.91
4.93
4.94
4.95
4.94
4.91

No matter what, you’ll get an occasional 1 Star that knocks it back down. 

Idgaf. I don’t open doors, I don’t kiss ass, I don’t talk unless I feel like it.


----------



## Lyfygatoloco

IERide said:


> After reading a few other threads where other drivers mention their ratings (from 4.58 to 4.96) it got me wondering what most drivers' ratings are.. I know, i know "ratings dont matter", so no need to post that.. I'm just curious..
> I still have a few 1's or 2's hanging on from my first few rides, but i am currently at a 4.84.. most weekly reports have me at 5.0 or 4.9 ... Once those old/bad ratings drop out, i plan to average 5.10 !
> 
> So, what's YOUR rating??


4.94 on Lyft with 623 rides and 4.99 in Uber with 137 trips 78 of them were 5 star rides. 
I've gotten cleanliness flags twice by Lyft pax although I wash and vacuum every day that I drive. I treat all pax respectfully and try to engage them with easily relatable topics especially if the trip is long. I have a positive experience 99% of the time.

Some pax rate drivers poorly and will look for any excuse like dirt, leaves or pet hair left behind by the previous pax.

Pax and driver should have to rate each other before the ride can be ended.


----------



## Shadow1A

IERide said:


> After reading a few other threads where other drivers mention their ratings (from 4.58 to 4.96) it got me wondering what most drivers' ratings are.. I know, i know "ratings dont matter", so no need to post that.. I'm just curious..
> I still have a few 1's or 2's hanging on from my first few rides, but i am currently at a 4.84.. most weekly reports have me at 5.0 or 4.9 ... Once those old/bad ratings drop out, i plan to average 5.10 !
> 
> So, what's YOUR rating??


4.97


----------



## razzorr1

4.95


----------



## picknyourseat

4.99

Black/SUV for 3+ years.


----------



## NoHo Driver

4.82 for Uber
4.78 for Lyft


----------



## Homie G

My rating? Acceptance between 10 and 15 percent.


----------



## 123KID




----------



## BikingBob

4.97. Only 41% of my riders have left a rating.


----------



## Hono driver

Lyft 4.99
Uber 4.94/95 keep going back n forth. Effing 4 star losers


----------



## utrev




----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Here is a good example that percents do not match rating. 
96% 5 Stars & 4% 4 Stars does NOT equal 4.94!








Rating according to percents should be at 4.96

I understand that I may have 4,3,2 or 1 stars that are not enough to register a percent. 
But it shows how FUber just likes to hide everything from us drivers. 
Hey FUber, #%£<}{ YOU!!!!


----------



## Victorvnv

4.97


----------



## Tom Harding

IERide said:


> After reading a few other threads where other drivers mention their ratings (from 4.58 to 4.96) it got me wondering what most drivers' ratings are.. I know, i know "ratings dont matter", so no need to post that.. I'm just curious..
> I still have a few 1's or 2's hanging on from my first few rides, but i am currently at a 4.84.. most weekly reports have me at 5.0 or 4.9 ... Once those old/bad ratings drop out, i plan to average 5.10 !
> 
> So, what's YOUR rating??


It was 4.91 Monday morning. Now it is 4.90 on Tuesday morning. Yesterday I had mostly Uber Pool and Pool Express for riders. Two complained about "safety". I think Pool rider wouldn't know what "safety" was if it hit them is the ASS. from now on I'm rating Pool riders 4 or 3 stars, all the time. And if they are not cheerful and upbeat, then 2 stars. I'll rate them the way I see them, a bunch of cheap, entitled jerks without a clue about driving anything but a baby carriage. I think rating are a guage of how the trip went, but when a trip is without incident and you get a rating other than 5 stars because some jerk doesn't know how to drive or is a reckless driver, you get sort of mad at them, especially the cheap Pool riders. So from now on all Pool and Liine riders get a 4 or less, depending on how I view their attitude during the ride. 
5 stars - nice, upbeat
4 stars - silent, smelly
3 stars - grouchy, smelly, has drink, even water
2 stars - like 3 stars, but with a worse attitude
1 star - bad smell, eating, drinking, or doing anything I don't like, Disrespectful


----------



## Sbxuber

Hi I just started as an Uber Driver. How do I get good ratings? Is there some sort of a program or something?


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Sbxuber said:


> Hi I just started as an Uber Driver. How do I get good ratings? Is there some sort of a program or something?


You get good ratings by being a decent person to be around.

Some of us are conversationalists, I'd fit that category but it won't work the same for everyone. I can talk about money, sex, politics and religion and still get a 5 star.

Some are good pace setters. I mean they choose their music and nail the drive, while keeping quiet the whole way. This works for them. They aren't threatening, sometimes even relaxing.

Some drivers are great looking and use that charisma while being polite and confident.

We all have our way of getting the job done well. I think the key is to always do better. Push yourself to learn from the mistakes and forgive yourself, while at the same time, be brave and critique yourself always.


----------



## HotUberMess

4.91.

At least one person didn’t like me. Lol


----------



## Tom Harding

Sbxuber said:


> Hi I just started as an Uber Driver. How do I get good ratings? Is there some sort of a program or something?


No program or secret. I do recommend getting a copy of the Ride Share Guys book on Amazon.com. It has some really good information for the new guy. 
Other than that it is common sense.
Keep your car clear, inside and out.
NO SMOKING in the car ever. 
If you play music, play something soothing and relaxing. Or ask your rider what station would they like to hear.
Don't allow food and drinks in the car.
dress neat 
Be nice and always greet your pax.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy

4.96 lyft 
4.94 uber


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Tom Harding said:


> No program or secret. I do recommend getting a copy of the Ride Share Guys book on Amazon.com. It has some really good information for the new guy.
> Other than that it is common sense.
> Keep your car clear, inside and out.
> NO SMOKING in the car ever.
> If you play music, play something soothing and relaxing. Or ask your rider what station would they like to hear.
> Don't allow food and drinks in the car.
> dress neat
> Be nice and always greet your pax.


Sound advice but I don't think it's universal. My music choices, for example, vary between 80s pop and Iron Maiden. Every badge for "cool tunes" has come from either Rush or something really retro, chosen at the right time.

I always make a point to tell riders that any changes that need to be made, along the ride, just require them to say so. Almost no one ever cares. When they do, they appreciate the willingness to go their way.

Kill every problem before it starts.


----------



## Getmeoutofhere

Commiserate with me it took me a whole week to lose 5 star e
Rating , with 2 whole 4 stars out of 80. In any other world 2 bs vs 41 As would be nbd. Lol did anyone else get low ratings after a week. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Getmeoutofhere said:


> Commiserate with me it took me a whole week to lose 5 star e
> Rating , with 2 whole 4 stars out of 80. In any other world 2 bs vs 41 As would be nbd. Lol did anyone else get low ratings after a week. Should I be concerned?


Pretty sure I got my first 1 star on my first week. Maybe second. I got into an argument with one of the dumbest people I've ever seen. Now I'm 3100 rides in with 1698 5 stars and a 4.98 rating. I literally have 41 people that have ever given me less than 5 stars, mate.

Point isn't to brag, just to support you and cheer you on. The bastards don't have a car, are too lazy to park, or are too irresponsible to remain in control of their sobriety, you're doing them a solid. If you can do it and make their day a little better, you're in the right direction. Look after yourself, enjoy it. It's the only way to go in this gig.


----------



## Getmeoutofhere

Rushmanyyz said:


> Pretty sure I got my first 1 star on my first week. Maybe second. I got into an argument with one of the dumbest people I've ever seen. Now I'm 3100 rides in with 1698 5 stars and a 4.98 rating. I literally have 41 people that have ever given me less than 5 stars, mate.
> 
> Point isn't to brag, just to support you and cheer you on. The bastards don't have a car, are too lazy to park, or are too irresponsible to remain in control of their sobriety, you're doing them a solid. If you can do it and make their day a little better, you're in the right direction. Look after yourself, enjoy it. It's the only way to go in this gig.


Someone actually puked my second night. Blah. But otherwise it was a decent first week , made double what I did at fed ex and haven't gotten injured doing so. . All of mine today were 5 or no rates so there is that , even got a 10 dollar tip. You should beat dealing with 1000s of people and doing well is something to brag about.

Not sure delivery is going to work out though doesn't seem to make sense to do it tbh


----------



## Shadow1A

4.97........


----------



## hispanicpanic17

I just started out riding for Uber, and I just want to ask a question on this forum as I feel that you guys would have the best knowledge regarding the topic. 

Does your rating affect your hourly wage? Like say 4.58 getting 15 an hour gross, vs a 4.96 driver getting 25 an hour gross?

Many thanks!


----------



## MadTownUberD

hispanicpanic17 said:


> I just started out riding for Uber, and I just want to ask a question on this forum as I feel that you guys would have the best knowledge regarding the topic.
> 
> Does your rating affect your hourly wage? Like say 4.58 getting 15 an hour gross, vs a 4.96 driver getting 25 an hour gross?
> 
> Many thanks!


I wish! I'm a 4.97 and I average about $10/hr year round after expenses.

To me it looks like people with lower ratings tend to get MORE money, probably because they tend to drive in busier urban areas where people are impatient and there is more demand for rideshare. I drive in the Midwest where people are more pleasant and peaceful.

Other than that, apparently there is no correlation.


----------



## ddnz

4.91. Was 4.95 and suddenly got a slew of bad ratings over a couple weeks. I narrowed it down to moving my phone to a vent mount, because it overheated on the windshield mount. I guess riders couldn't see the route clearly and rated me down. Changed back and the bad ratings went away. Crazy.



Rushmanyyz said:


> Sound advice but I don't think it's universal. My music choices, for example, vary between 80s pop and Iron Maiden. Every badge for "cool tunes" has come from either Rush or something really retro, chosen at the right time.
> 
> I always make a point to tell riders that any changes that need to be made, along the ride, just require them to say so. Almost no one ever cares. When they do, they appreciate the willingness to go their way.
> 
> Kill every problem before it starts.


Man, I feel ya. Most nobody in these parts knows who Maiden is, let alone Rush. The mainstream '80s music scene in New Zealand was very hard rock-deprived. Anyhoo, when I'm driving, I stick to talkback on the radio. When I picked up some young fellas a few weeks ago, they commented that the local summer concert, which featured Creedence Clearwater Revisited, was sans John Fogerty. I be like... but you're a kid... how do you know who that is... can I please have your baby? not that I actually said that, of course...


----------



## Tarvus

4.96


----------



## Boca Ratman

hispanicpanic17 said:


> I just started out riding for Uber, and I just want to ask a question on this forum as I feel that you guys would have the best knowledge regarding the topic.
> 
> Does your rating affect your hourly wage? Like say 4.58 getting 15 an hour gross, vs a 4.96 driver getting 25 an hour gross?
> 
> Many thanks!


No


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello

4.92 so far (about 2600 trips)
Uber only


----------



## RodB

4.94
Why does everyone else's show % for the ratings and mine shows a count?🥴


----------



## Tony73

My rating is either frozen or handpicked. Stuck at 4.92 for several months now. The star count won’t budge, as if nobody was rating...


----------



## RodB

Tony73 said:


> My rating is either frozen or handpicked. Stuck at 4.92 for several months now. The star count won't budge, as if nobody was rating...


It only shows your last 500 ratings so once you reach that point it doesn't usually change quickly because you are mostly replacing 5 &#127775; with new 5 &#127775;


----------



## FTAFreedom

The call me Mr. Perfect.


----------



## RodB

I have 4.98 and most of my lower ratings are very old and about to go away but not sure how. 
Been driving 3 years, I usually wear shorts and a t-shirt, my car is usually not as clean as it should be, I listen to whatever I want on the radio. 
I am a safe and courteous driver, if they want to listen to something else I gladly change the radio. I truly enjoy driving and talking to people, though sometimes I get into political discussions but somehow haven't made anyone mad...
I hear other drivers in the area talk about people from the bar wanting to fight all the time, after 3 years of driving almost every Friday and Saturday night I haven't had that happen once. I am sure it will at some point but don't get how it happens to some all the time. 

I am certainly not the ideal driver that fits the mold of a high rated driver.


----------

